# Do you need a case for your knitting machine?



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Most likely not since most knitting machines come with a case. The majority of time, our knitting machines are pretty much stationary on a designated table. However, if your KM didn't come with a case and you do need one for storage or for transporting it, here's an idea. Consider getting a hard gun case for your KM.

My Brother electronic KM is way too heavy for someone in a wheelchair, like me, to transport it around. So, I recently found and purchased a Brother KH-400 for its light weight. Not to mention, it's a convertible between a standard and a bulky. The thought of this style was intriguing. But, it didn't come with a case. This KM is similar to the KX-350, it's mostly plastic. It tends to be a bit fragile for mobility. A hard case, such as a gun case, works well in protecting the KM.

Most gun cases are built with soft materials such as nylon and canvas fabrics or hard materials such as plastic, PVC, and aluminum. They all have foam inserts for protection. Gun cases come in different sizes. Most likely, there's one to fit you KM. Here's mine...

Flambeau Hard Gun Case, model 6489NZ, purchased at Academy Sports & Outdoors store. Price was around $25 (USD) + tax.










After taking out 1 foam and modified the other one, my knitting machine fit perfectly inside the case including the accessories.










Tips: Make sure that you measure the L x W x D of the KM with the carriage on. Give extra rooms for accessories. Most dimensions given for the case are the external dimensions. I brought my own measuring tape and actually measured the inside myself when I checked the cases at the store.

Hope this tip helps some of you.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

These work well for your ribbers, you can also use a multi pistol case for your g carriages. I've seen them available on ebay also if a sporting store that carries them isn't nearby...


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks Kate. Yes, gun cases are pretty much readily available in many places other than Academy.

Incidentally, Ellie-in-Houston mentioned that someone in our group used a gun case to mail off a G-carriage; similar to what you've stated.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been going to look into gun cases for my ribbers. It seems like a good way to store them safely.


----------



## chrissih (Mar 14, 2012)

I needed to take my LK 150 on an airplane for a seminar I was attending. I had purchased a gun case, but it was too large to be considered a standard size item and I was charged an extra $50 (each way) to take it on the airplane. The next trip I used the box that my knitting machine came with. I sewed a fabric sleeve to slide the box in. I put two fabric handles on the sleeve so I could carry the box. This worked out well, no damage to the machine and no extra charges. The gun case I used the first time was aluminum. I would not purchase another one of those because when it was x-rayed at the airport, they couldn't see inside. Thus the case was opened and there was a delay getting it on the airplane and it ended up getting lost. I did get it back in time for the seminar.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Used for a mailing crate is very good as the g carriages are very delicate and can be easily ruined I hear. I first heard of using gun cases on dianaknits.com


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

What a great idea,would never have thought of it. Thanks


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 14, 2012)

My machine came with a case, but the two ribbers I have didn't so I went to Walmart and bought a double rifle hard case for each. I could get everything in the cases and keep them clean when I am not using them. The egg crate sponge that came in them was great for holding the ribbers solid. I did get some strange looks when walking out of the store.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh that would be a hoot at the airport. Seeing mama packing a rifle. Only to find out it is a knitting machine.
Good idea tho to protect our precious item.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Do ya think the USPS inspectors would open the packages if KMs & accessories were sent through the mail in one of these cases???


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

It's been interesting to read all comments. We seem to think alike, don't we. 

Kate, I'm sure there's procedure to follow if it was a real gun. If I'd be using a gun case to send off something other than a gun, I'm sure I'd cover it up with packaging paper to keep out curious cats.


----------



## DJ730 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you, Thank you, I've been looking for something for a very long time.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Whatever you do, do not throw away the box your machine came in, youLl need it every time you want tp put your machine away. If you have ditched it, the gun case is a very good substitute.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Some years ago, I got rid of all my old boxes and the styrofoam inserts to store all the parts, when I was having continual breathing issues (also had to relocate books/bookcases from my bedroom). I have all my plastic-bed machines, and ribbers from my metal bed machines in rifle cases, and my G-carriages in gun cases. I like that they fit very snugly and don't move around at all, and there is room to tuck in the manuals behind the egg-crate foam, and fit all the small bits and parts around the leftover space around the machines. Most of them cost between $20-$25 on Amazon, and I consider them well worth the price for the convenience and protection they offer.


----------



## Cookiecat (Jan 20, 2014)

Entity said:


> Most likely not since most knitting machines come with a case. The majority of time, our knitting machines are pretty much stationary on a designated table. However, if your KM didn't come with a case and you do need one for storage or for transporting it, here's an idea. Consider getting a hard gun case for your KM.
> 
> My Brother electronic KM is way too heavy for someone in a wheelchair, like me, to transport it around. So, I recently found and purchased a Brother KH-400 for its light weight. Not to mention, it's a convertible between a standard and a bulky. The thought of this style was intriguing. But, it didn't come with a case. This KM is similar to the KX-350, it's mostly plastic. It tends to be a bit fragile for mobility. A hard case, such as a gun case, works well in protecting the KM.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder!! Have a ribber and my Brother profile 500 came with only half a case...so I went to walmart online and am ordering 2 of the hard plastic cases! Going to LOL when family comes over and sees the gun cases, when I don't have a gun.. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## rcreveli (Aug 30, 2015)

I bought a double rifle case for my 260 ribber. Everything fits but the carriage. The 260 is big and the carriage is almost comically large. someone recommended a hand gun case for it. Glad I 'm not alone!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

rcreveli said:


> I bought a double rifle case for my 260 ribber. Everything fits but the carriage. The 260 is big and the carriage is almost comically large. someone recommended a hand gun case for it. Glad I 'm not alone!


I admit it too, I bought a hand gun case for my 260 ribber carriage ... lol It works really well.


----------



## ac001234h (Feb 11, 2011)

what a great idea.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

These work great. I was able to move my machines from maryland to kansas without any problem. I got mine at Dick's but walmart works as well


----------

